# Feature Request: KODI



## AU Lax (Nov 30, 2017)

Before migrating to Tivo, I had used Windows Media Center with the Kodi plug-in.

I would like to have the option to use Kodi instead of Plex, for the following reasons:

1. Cloud Storage. I have been wanting to move my files to the cloud instead of stored locally. This gives me flexibility, such as sharing with family members, or accessing them from any device from anywhere. Yes, this can be done with Plex, but I no longer want to run my own server and its associated upkeep, maintenance, energy use, etc. And Plex just killed Cloud Sync, and will be removing it from future updates. Kodi supports Google, Dropbox, and OneDrive.

2. Huge Add-On library. For me, the most used add-on was the sleep timer. My wife and I like to fall asleep with TV one, but want it to stop playing after a set time, or prompt to stop playing, as well as turn off after that. This is really important when watching series. This has been a feature request with Plex for years and they do not appear to be interested in supporting on. 

3. Better playback and file support. I have never had Kodi fail to play anything that I have thrown at it. Plex is OK, but I have to be more careful in my encoding. 

I know that Kodi has had a bad rep due to the add-ons that support illegal streaming but that should not limit my ability to use it. I also know that I could have another device that could run Kodi, but then I have another device to deal with. By switching to a Tivo Bolt, I was able to go to one device for TV and streaming, and only having 1 remote to use was kind of the holy grail for myself and the wife. 

Yes, there are ways to sort of do this, but not with the simplicity of the just using the Bolt.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Go talk to Kodi. I'm sure tivo would love to have more name brand apps.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> Go talk to Kodi. I'm sure tivo would love to have more name brand apps.


'gist: TiVo doesn't develop the add-on apps. They're developed by the associated streaming service or third party.


----------

